# Haw to check the level of trans fluid?



## DDamian (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi
I’m the owner Altima 2,5S model 2008 with CVT trans.
Current Mot 39 000 mils
I would like to check the level of trans fluid. Service in my country hasn’t sufficient knowledge and experience about CVT trans. Maybe exist some procedure? Some steps and requirements? Thanks in advance regards Damian


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

After 60,000 miles, let a Nissan dealer check the CVT fluid with a consult-III diagnostic tool. It'll determine the deterioration rate of the fluid as to whether it should be replaced.
Here's a picture of a procedure to check the fluid level:


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

that's great info. i'll have to schedule with the dealer to check the car with Consult III.


----------

